# Sicily and Etna



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I should be grateful for a few words of advice on Mt Etna in Sicily. It seems to be a place not to miss, but what is the best way to visit (we are in a 6m motorhome). How are the roads, is there a place to stay half way up, can you do it in a day, or is it best done in a tour bus from a site nearer the sea - if so, can anyone recommend a suitable site. 

Thanks


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

We visited Mount Etna in November 2007 in a 9 metre plus, tag axle motorhome and we encountered no problems in getting up the narrow roads at all. Yes some of the bends are quite tight but honestly it was fine and I am sure you will be perfectly okay in your own motorhome. 

When we reached the top it was snowing, blowing an almighty gale and absolutely freezing and the only other inhabitants were a pack of wild dogs. They were all huddled together for warmth in the doorway of a out of season closed shop and it was fascinating to see them. Amongst them was a small puppy and when we ventured outside the motorhome to take our own little dog for a walk, they growled protectively at us as we approached them. We decided to respect their territory and politely gave them a wide berth and providing we kept our distance from them, they seemed quite willing to accept our presence!

We decided to wild camp for the night at the top and it was one of the most amazing experiences of our lives. We could not believe we were actually wildcamping in such an amazing location and as we looked out of our motorhome window, we were in the shadow of this magnificent mountain. Although there was only us and the wild dogs up there that night, we felt no fear just pure exhiliration and excitement and when we awoke the next morning we were ankle deep in virgin snow which made the scene around us even more beautiful.

I am unsure about whether there is a campsite near to Mount Etna as like I say, we chose to wildcamp, but I am sure others will come along soon with further information re campsites in the area etc.

Personally, I wouldn't take a tour bus to the top as there are plenty of parking spaces for motorhomes but at the end of the day you must do what you feel happiest and safest doing. One thing to bear in mind though is that we went out of season in November; which is a time of year when very few visitors head up the mountain roads etc but what it is like at other times of year I cannot honestly say.

Whatever happens you will enjoy your visit, of that I can assure you and Mount Etna really is an amazing sight.

Have a lovely time.

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Mt. Etna*

 Buon giorno Jim,
Sonesta has described very well the wildcamping opportunities on Etna, and ease of access. Just to add that the area Sonesta is talking about is known as 'Rifugio Sapienza' and is in fact as far up Etna as you can go with a vehicle. From that point up to the crater, there are cable cars and 4 X 4 minibuses with guides. At Rifugio sapienza itself a restaurant, refreshment and souvenir stalls, public toilets etc. No particular specific motorhome services as such., although Rifugio Sapienza is sometimes listed as a 'sosta'.
Down on the coast there is a variety of camping sites and aree di sosta in places such as Acireale, Giardini Naxos, Catania.
You can find camspsites at
www.camping.it
and aree di sosta at
www.camperweb.it

The visit to Etna is an absolute definite must if in Sicily.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Eddied

Just wanted to say hi and tell JimW that he wont go far wrong listening to all your helpful advice and Italian knowledge.

I will never forget all the help and tips you gave us during our trip to Italy and we can never thank you enough for such friendly advice.  Without your assistance I don't think our trip would have been half as enjoyable or as exciting as it was.  

I know our Italian trip had a tragic end due to the very sad and unexpected death of our little dog Angel, but now we have had time to recover from our loss we would dearly love to return again in the future. Actually, Italy is definitely one of the places we are seriously considering for this year's Autumn adventure and if we don't head off to Greece, then I think it may possibly be Italy again. We found there was so much to do and see in Italy and we didn't get to see a quarter of what we would have liked to have done.  

Sadly, when we visited Etna the cable car was not running due to high winds etc but when we return, then a trip up to the crater is definitely on our must do list! Everyone we spoke to who had done the trip said it was amazing. 

Anyway, I hope life is treating you kindly and you aren't working too hard?

Saluti, 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi JimW,

I understand this campsite is close to Mount Etna and the website can be viewed in english too.

www.campingalmoetia.it/inglese/homeinglese.html

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Sonesta, and thank you for your kind thoughts and remarks.
No longer working - not fit for purpose, as they say.
Keep well, and I hope you can have a more leisurely tip to Italy before too long.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

In addition to the Parking at Rifugio Sapienza which can get very cold there is a campsite at Nicolosi (N37 37 21.4 E15 00 31.3 and in the CC Europe 2) about half way up from the coast and allowing you to make the interesting drive and get to the Etna complex before the crowds. There is also a small site at Milo (N37 42 52.3 E15 07 00.7) - perhaps not as convenient and may show as closed during winter - just ask at the Restaurant - nice people.

The trip up Etna is expensive but we found it worth it - cloud at the base dosn't mean you won't see anything - you pass through the cloud.

 
Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

In addition to the Parking at Rifugio Sapienza which can get very cold there is a campsite at Nicolosi (N37 37 21.4 E15 00 31.3 and in the CC Europe 2) about half way up from the coast and allowing you to make the interesting drive and get to the Etna complex before the crowds. There is also a small site at Milo (N37 42 52.3 E15 07 00.7) - perhaps not as convenient and may show as closed during winter - just ask at the Restaurant - nice people.

The trip up Etna is expensive but we found it worth it - cloud at the base dosn't mean you won't see anything - you pass through the cloud.

 
Keith


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks to the Italy experts for the advice. Now fully equipped for the ascent, except for oxygen bottles and sherpas which are on order and should arrive before our departure.

Jim


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

A not-to-be-forgotten trip - keep warm (your feet will be OK :wink: ) and enjoy.

 
Keith


----------

